# Tutorial: Image Resizing, Applying Boarders And Text



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Right I see there is a tutorial on how to add the frame e.t.c., but I have found a nifty bit of software that will resize, edit, add boarders, add watermarks and add text to all you images in one go, and the best bit it's FREE!

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer

Here's a quick guide I made:

1) Highlight the pictures you wish to edit:










2) Right click the image and select VSO image resizer










3) At the top you can change the size you wish the picture to be. Then select the 'EFFECTS' tad and tick the 'Intergrate Watermark' box, then click the watermark button:










4) Here you can add text or an image and chose which seetings you require:










5) You can then do the same for add boarder:










6) In the 'GENERAL' tab you can adjust the image names, so that all are renamed in one go if doing a batch of images:










7) All thats left to do is to click ok, and the programme will tell you when its finished:










Here are some images i did:

Before:



















After:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats cool

If it makes the process that simple i like it


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's very cool - be even cooler if they did an OSX version 

Looks like i'll have to go back to Windoze for resizing! Urgh.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just downloaded and used it. its a piece of ****. top find mate cheers.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I've been using it for ages as it works with Vista, and love it, can also add image watermaks, and do some basic editing. Also the ability to rename all you images and number them all is so handy for making things look neat and tidy.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Handy piece of software. Cheers!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome, ill put that on pc.

i use the vso convertXtoDVD aswell


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

they make some good little bits of software, glad i could help


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

great find indeed. Why can this not be done in photoshop - surely such a powerful package should be able to handle these simple tasks


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice find, downloading now.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Thats ok, this makes it easy for bulk editing which is handy


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

should be made all gooey like....


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I have just downloaded it but when useing it I dont get the 3 tabs as in your screen shots. All I get is the resizing bit any ideas whats wrong ?

Thanks


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

THE CHAMP said:


> I have just downloaded it but when useing it I dont get the 3 tabs as in your screen shots. All I get is the resizing bit any ideas whats wrong ?
> 
> Thanks


Try updating it fella, dont know why that is? The old version didnt have them, but the link is for the new one hummm
Let me know if it works :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there BIG I have just down loaded it again but still no joy ? HELP.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I really dont know, that seems strange, er er er tying seeing if there is any troubleshooting on the site!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Elliot, what a star you are! Thanks very much for this. Makes things alot easier, and good for copyrighting images on write ups so if they appear all over the web like vxrmarcs, then people know they've been knicked! Top man :thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Not a problem, it was a little find i had whilst 'working' lol


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot, I can't wait to get more pics now!


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks this will save me a lot of time 

Before i used Paint.NET with scriptlab (takes ages) and after that a PNG to JPG converter.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Wish they did it for Apple


----------



## -Vanquish- (Feb 28, 2008)

Great, I've been looking for software like this, tried alot of programs the past months, seems this one is a keeper. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

famoussas said:


> Wish they did it for Apple


Ditto


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Strange, I can't get the watermark function to apply a watermark


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Strange, I can't get the watermark function to apply a watermark


I know this was a while ago but you manage to sort it??


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Many thanks


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

I used http://www.bordermaker.nl/en/home.html - does a good job at resizing, adding borders, water marks, copy and gives you some sharpening control as well.


----------

